# Nachträgliche Gewinde für Flaschenhalter am Element



## Monday (21. Juni 2006)

moin,

würde gerne an meinem 05er element einen zweiten flaschenhalter montieren aber nicht wie vorgesehen an der unterseite des unterrohrs, sondern wie bei jedem klassischen diamant rahmen am sattelrohr.

mein händler hat mir angeboten, mit einer "speziellen" zange gewinde für flaschenhalter ins rohr zu setzen.

es müssen 2 löcher ins sattelrohr und eins ins unterrohr (der flaschenhalter muß weiter zum steuerrohr),

das ich bei einem rahmenbruch keine gewährleistung habe ist mir klar aber der rahmen sollte das doch aushalten? oder?

Vielleicht hat sich jemand schonmal gewinde nach "setzen" lassen?!


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2006)

Sollte kein Problem sein, bei Crossern wird das gerne gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithy (22. Juni 2006)

Irgendwie tut mir die Vorstellung Löcher in ein Rocky zu stanzen körperlich weh...  

Frag mal bei Rose-Versand in Bocholt, meines Wissens haben sie Adapter im Programm, die (wie ein Umwerfer) am Sattelrohr verschraubt werden. Darauf wird dann ganz normal der Flaschenhalter montiert.

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## Catsoft (22. Juni 2006)

Smithy schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie tut mir die Vorstellung Löcher in ein Rocky zu stanzen körperlich weh...
> 
> Frag mal bei Rose-Versand in Bocholt, meines Wissens haben sie Adapter im Programm, die (wie ein Umwerfer) am Sattelrohr verschraubt werden. Darauf wird dann ganz normal der Flaschenhalter montiert.
> 
> Gruß, Smithy




Gibts (fast) überall, kommt z.B. von zefal und ist grottenhäßlich. Eine Lösung für das 3. Loch am Unterrohr ist es auch nicht.

Robert

P.S.: Auch ich würde die ganze Aktion lassen. Bei 18" bleibt da eh nur Platz für eine 500ml Flasche und selbst da wird es eng. Dafür perforiere ich mein RM doch nicht


----------



## s.d (22. Juni 2006)

ich könnte das auch nicht machen zb könnte von dieser Stelle der Lack abblättern. Oder (ich will jetzt nicht die fachliche Qualifikation deines Händlers in Frage stellen aber mal angenommen...) er verbohrt sich


----------



## Monday (26. Juni 2006)

danke für eure antworten.

habe mich erstmal gegen die löcher entschieden.

die schellen (adapter) lösung kenne ich von alten crossrahmen. laut meinem händler sind die teile für kinderräder gedacht. werde die schelle aber nicht am sattelrohr anbringen, sondern an der sattelstütze, mittig unter dem sattel.
so bekomme ich dann eine 0,7 l flasche in einem halter mit seitlicher öffnung ohne probleme unter. ist zwar keine schöne lösung aber besser als beim marathon auszutrocknen.

im november kommt dann mein vertex team/tsc oder wie es 2007 heissen wird. dann kann ich wieder bei hitze mit 2 flaschen fahren.

vielleicht folgt im frühjahr ein 07 element team/tsc, dann hoffentlich wieder mit platz und löchern für einen flaschenhalter am sattelrohr. hoffentlich gibt´s mittwoch schon bilder auch wenn ich glaube, daß die änderungen nicht so extrem sind, sonst hätte rocky/ba das marketting technisch mehr ausgenutzt.


----------

